# "ihr habt in letzter zeit zuviele instanzen bereten"



## Cyrex1900 (20. April 2008)

nabend.

wollte gerade schlossknacken in der brd skillen. also bin ich immer rein hab die 3 ersten türen geöffnet, bin wieder raus und hab resetten. nun steht da aber das ich in letzter zeit zuviele instanzen betreten haben. kann mir wer sagen wielange der "cd" sozusagen von den inis ist? warte nun schon ziemlich lang :/


----------



## Konradio (20. April 2008)

Ich glaub 5 inis/h


----------



## Frøzen (20. April 2008)

soweit ich noch in erinnerung habe kannst du die gleiche ini innerhalb von einer stunde 5 mal machen


----------



## Annovella (20. April 2008)

Yo 5 sind richtig, habs damals genauso gemacht und kann so auch immer 5x/Stunde Managruft Kisten farmen.


----------



## chocolategirl05 (20. April 2008)

genau. Du kannst deine Instanzen nur 5 mal die Stunde resetten. Nach dem sechsten mal kommt dann diese Meldung


----------



## airace (20. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Yo 5 sind richtig, habs damals genauso gemacht und kann so auch immer 5x/Stunde Managruft Kisten farmen.



ich glaube genau wegen solcher sachen wurde das dazugepatch...bin mire abre nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Êranu (20. April 2008)

airace schrieb:


> ich glaube genau wegen solcher sachen wurde das dazugepatch...bin mire abre nicht ganz sicher




der schuh der is schon sehr sehr lange drin war schon mit anfang bc so das mann nur 5 mal die ini inner stunde so reseten kann beim 6 kommt den sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wurde hauptsächlich eingeführt das nich jeder nen 70er anhäuert sagt zieh mich da und da durch innerhalb von x zeit den ganzen tag


----------



## Thignus (20. April 2008)

echt? Mir ist so eine Sperre nie aufgefallen, obwohl ich im Kloster den Wams gefarmt habe, wobei ich bestimmt mehr als 5mal/Stunde reinging. oO *kopfkratz*


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

Dito...in der Dm grüne sachen gefarmt fürn verzpriest, war bestimm mehr als 5 mal drin..und son hat hat ALLERHÖCHSTENS 10 mins gedauert


----------



## Thranduilo (20. April 2008)

naja
5mal die stunde reicht doch^^ 
auch als schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ja dann mal bissle joggen gehen an der frischen luft, und dann nochmal 5mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (20. April 2008)

Die Begrenzung wurde irgendwann mal eingeführt, damit Farmbot-Schurken, die sich bis zum Endboss durchschleichen können, nicht immer und immer wieder denselben Boss umhauen können, um den Loot zu Gold zu machen.


----------



## Garnalem (20. April 2008)

Die Fehlermeldung hatte ich schon nach nem 2ten Mal ne Ini betreten. Ist eher ein Bug als eine Begrenzung. 1 - 2 Minuten warten noch mal probieren und dann gehts oder relogen.


----------



## Gondroval (20. April 2008)

hm.. ich hab das mal im Kloster gehabt, allerdings konnte ich danach überhaupt keine Instanz mehr betreten, den restlichen Abend lang nicht, was ziemlich Sch**** war, denn ich war für Arka verabredet -.-


----------



## Trunks89 (20. April 2008)

ganz einfach nimm den trick XD   log dich aus und wieder ein und rein kannste ...sons muss du bis morgen warten


----------



## MaceP (7. Februar 2009)

Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Brixx (7. Februar 2009)

Leichenschänder...


----------



## Elda (7. Februar 2009)

MaceP schrieb:


> Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.


Kram nen noch älteren Thread raus!


----------



## smutje (7. Februar 2009)

Brixx schrieb:


> Leichenschänder...






Elda schrieb:


> Kram nen noch älteren Thread raus!




... da schreien immer alle nach der SuFu und dann passt 's auch wieder nicht ... tztztztz


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Februar 2009)

Das wurde schon Ende Vanilla WoW eingeführt und ist jetzt mal wirklich NICHTS neues.


----------



## TheEwanie (20. August 2010)

Kann man das inzwischen umgehen?


----------



## Derulu (20. August 2010)

Cool einen wiederbelebten Untoten nach neuerlichem Tod erneut wiederbeleben ;P ...das ist Nekomantie zum Quadrat

Nein, kann man nicht umgehen, also mein Main hatte das letztens bei RF


----------



## TheEwanie (20. August 2010)

Das regt mich grad beim Farmen total auf -.-


----------



## wertzû (20. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Kann man das inzwischen umgehen?



em nein? das st wegen powerleveling so gemacht


----------



## Kankru (20. August 2010)

Êranu schrieb:


> der schuh der is schon sehr sehr lange drin war schon mit anfang bc so das mann nur 5 mal die ini inner stunde so reseten kann beim 6 kommt den sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was eigentlich jedem selbst überlassen sein sollte!

Sinnlos, wenn ich mit ein und der selben Gruppe z.B. in nhc was farmen möchte und dass nicht(!) zu 5. sonder wir reisen selber an und betreten und verlassen auf die "altmodische" Weise,
dann bekommt man diesen Mist auch.


----------



## Lysozyma (20. August 2010)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie ihr es schafft, Threads auszugraben, die bereits im Jahre 2008 in der Versenkung verschwunden sind....


----------



## TheEwanie (20. August 2010)

Ich bin Awon, ich kann das.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Hätte er keinen alten Thread ausgegraben, hätten wieder alle nach der SuFu gebrüllt. Regt Euch ab.
Ich mache mal zu, die Frage ist ja nun beantwortet und ansonsten wird wieder mal nur gemotzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

